# Herndon, Va impromptu herf



## jkim05 (Feb 26, 2007)

Kimyounil (Mike), me and our friend David decided to get together and smoke a cigar before he moved to california. He just got commissioned as second lieutenant in the air force and he's moving away so we had one last get together. He's a new smoker so we got a bunch of cigars together for him and a tupperdor with some beads, a lighter and a cutter to send him off with.

I'll be posting pics as we go along.

Lieutenant Dave and Mike









Kimyounil









Dave


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

nice pics, hope you enjoyed those fine cigars


----------



## jkim05 (Feb 26, 2007)

Me with 3 cigars at once


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Crazy Koreans... the whole lot of you !  Looks like a great little herf and a great way to send your buddy off to the West Coast.

Ji


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Why the hell wasn't I envited? Oh, I get it...it's because I'm ENLISTED! :r


----------



## jkim05 (Feb 26, 2007)

We had a couple of jlp's, mine was plugged though so i switched to a 5 vegas A that was gifted to me by Mike.
I nubbed it:


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

jkim05 said:


> We had a couple of jlp's, mine was plugged though so i switched to a 5 vegas A that was gifted to me by Mike.
> I nubbed it:


Nice job gentlemen, keep smoking!


----------



## jkim05 (Feb 26, 2007)

thanks bryan. mike tells me you're a really cool guy and I have to meet you if i get a chance. he's laughing as i post this.


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

great pics, im located just up the street from you. we should get together for some smokes.


----------



## jkim05 (Feb 26, 2007)

yeah, we should all get together, unfortunately this was all very last minute otherwise we would have invited more people.


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

Hey no problem, Bryan (addiction) and I are getting together this week for a smoke and some drinks. I will pm you the info when we finalize something. That offer is open to anyone else who wants to join, just pm me.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Talk about nub a cigar.

Looks like you guys definately enjoyed your cigars.:tu

Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Kimyounil (Apr 9, 2007)

Good times.


----------

